# Military Police Member arrested in Ontario - 4JAN13



## Dissident (14 Jan 2013)

http://www.quintenews.com/2013/01/opp-charge-military-police-officer/39401/


OPP ARREST MILITARY POLICE OFFICER

(Quinte West, ON) – On January 4, 2013 members of the Ontario Provincial Police (OPP), Quinte West Crime Unit launched an investigation into a break and enter that occurred on Bay Street, Trenton that day.

A 36-year-old male from Quinte West, an on-duty member of the Canadian Armed Forces, Military Police, entered a residence and assaulted a male occupant and pointed his issued firearm at another male.

As a result of the investigation, Matthew HORNER has been arrested and charged with:
Break and Enter
Unlawfully in a Dwelling House
Pointing a Firearm
Assault with a Weapon

He was arrested and appeared in the Ontario Court of Justice, Belleville today. He was released on conditions to appear in court on January 17, 2013.

The investigation is continuing.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The article makes it sound like Horner is an officer, but I am prety sure he is an NCM.


----------



## armyvern (14 Jan 2013)

MCpl according to outlook.


----------



## ModlrMike (14 Jan 2013)

Off duty MPs take their wpns home? I thought they left them at the guardhouse.


----------



## JorgSlice (14 Jan 2013)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> Off duty MPs take their wpns home? I thought they left them at the guardhouse.



Except it says he was On duty.


----------



## PuckChaser (14 Jan 2013)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> MCpl according to outlook.



That's my favourite part about the DWAN, looking up people who are in trouble.  >


----------



## Jarnhamar (14 Jan 2013)

Career firing
Career firing
Career stops


----------



## BeyondTheNow (14 Jan 2013)

...Frustrating to read articles like this.

(I shouldn't have posted my original words so hastily. I do apologize.)


----------



## armyvern (14 Jan 2013)

Shuck10 said:
			
		

> It's really frustrating to read of someone completely throwing something away they most likely worked hard for, while simultaneously slapping those in the face who would gladly give it all to be where they are were...Not to mention giving the one-finger-salute to every person they've ever worked with~directly or indirectly~and whoever invested their time/money into them.
> 
> Guess there's a job opening for us wannabes...



Well, in all fairness, he hasn't tried or been found guilty of anything at this point in time.


----------



## BeyondTheNow (14 Jan 2013)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Well, in all fairness, he hasn't tried or been found guilty of anything at this point in time.



This is very true.


----------



## Scott (14 Jan 2013)

Shuck10 said:
			
		

> This is very true...it certainly doesn't look good though.  There was obviously a severe lack of judgement somewhere along the way, regardless of what he's actually found guilty of.  Too bad there aren't more details. (Although, even if there were more media usually screws-up the details anyway...)



Guess you missed how Vern alluded to the whole presumption of innocence thing. We try to remind folks of that any time threads like this pop up, guess this is as good a time as any for that reminder.

How it looks does not matter and there is no guarantee that anyone will be found guilty of anything whatsoever.

Scott
Staff


----------



## BeyondTheNow (14 Jan 2013)

Agreed, Scott. 

I didn't post in an appropriate manner in the first place. I apologize.


----------



## ModlrMike (14 Jan 2013)

PrairieThunder said:
			
		

> Except it says he was On duty.



D'oh!


----------



## Kat Stevens (14 Jan 2013)

Shuck10 said:
			
		

> It's really frustrating to read of someone completely throwing something away they most likely worked hard for, while simultaneously slapping those in the face who would gladly give it all to be where they are were...Not to mention giving the one-finger-salute to every person they've ever worked with~directly or indirectly~and whoever invested their time/money into them.
> 
> Guess there's a job opening for us wannabes...



Yup, it's all about you and the other gonna/wanna/neverwillbes.  Dial back the melodrama a few amps, man, you or I don't know the "why" or "how" or even the "if" of it yet.


----------



## BeyondTheNow (14 Jan 2013)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Yup, it's all about you and the other gonna/wanna/neverwillbes.  Dial back the melodrama a few amps, man, you or I don't know the "why" or "how" or even the "if" of it yet.



I agree. I didn't post with objectiveness at all, and didn't mean to offend. I do apologize for coming off that way.


----------



## OldSolduer (14 Jan 2013)

Most interesting. Lets see how this plays out.


----------



## garb811 (14 Jan 2013)

I'm surprised nobody has Googled his name yet...


----------



## dapaterson (14 Jan 2013)

You mean the peace bond after the barroom brawl in 2010?


----------



## 6V666 (27 Jan 2013)

"How it looks does not matter and there is no guarantee that anyone will be found guilty of anything whatsoever." 
  
 That is true Scott, but you really think that somebody breaks in, points his gun to the other persons face and will be find innocent???


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (27 Jan 2013)

6V666 said:
			
		

> "How it looks does not matter and there is no guarantee that anyone will be found guilty of anything whatsoever."
> 
> That is true Scott, but you really think that somebody breaks in, points his gun to the other persons face and will be find innocent???



Holy crap......................is there still people that naive these day?  People walk away from these thing ALL the time.


----------



## Journeyman (27 Jan 2013)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Holy crap......................is there still people that naive these day?


Consider the source, and look at his track record of posting out his ass.   :


----------



## Fishbone Jones (27 Jan 2013)

6V666 said:
			
		

> "How it looks does not matter and there is no guarantee that anyone will be found guilty of anything whatsoever."
> 
> That is true Scott, but you really think that somebody breaks in, points his gun to the other persons face and will be find innocent???



We haven't heard all sides of the story.

Unless you were there, you can't even begin to speculate.

If you were there,  you shouldn't be talking about it.


----------



## 6V666 (27 Jan 2013)

I am not speculating but is no reason for somebody to break in and point an issued gun. There is lots of other ways to resolve an issue. I didn't mean to piss  off anybody but that's my opinion special you journeyman I mean " smartass"


----------



## Journeyman (27 Jan 2013)

6V666 said:
			
		

> ....but that's my opinion ....


Once again, there's "opinion" and there's "_informed_ opinion."


----------



## OldSolduer (27 Jan 2013)

6V666:

Maybe you should cut your losses and sum up. Just a friendly warning.


----------



## Container (27 Jan 2013)

6V666 said:
			
		

> I am not speculating but is no reason for somebody to break in and point an issued gun. There is lots of other ways to resolve an issue. I didn't mean to piss  off anybody but that's my opinion special you journeyman I mean " smartass"



i can think of several scenarios where police officers have been charged for similar acts on duty because they exceeded their authority but were acting in good faith.

Im not saying thats the case here but I am saying that it might be a little early to make any calls on whos guilty of what. 

But if he is guilty and it was him being a thud-**** let him swing. But until that comes out in the wash its too little to make decisions on.


----------



## Container (27 Jan 2013)

NinerSix said:
			
		

> *A 36-year-old male from Quinte West, an on-duty member of the Canadian Armed Forces, Military Police, entered a residence and assaulted a male occupant and pointed his issued firearm at another male.*



Police officers have to point guns at people all the time 6V666. They also do lots of stuff that looks like B/E.

You might want to dial it back to "watch and listen" a bit.


----------



## Loachman (27 Jan 2013)

6V666 said:
			
		

> I am not speculating but is no reason for somebody to break in and point an issued gun. There is lots of other ways to resolve an issue. I didn't mean to piss  off anybody but that's my opinion special you journeyman I mean " smartass"



So why bother with all of the fuss and expense of a trial in this, or any other case, then?

Why not just convict and sentence based upon a short piece by a journalist, untrained in criminal investigations, who probably was never at the crime scene, probably has not interviewed all of those present, and has not had the opportunity to examine any of the physical evidence, and your speculative opinion?

Which would you prefer, should you ever be charged? Judge or jury, or journalist and idiot?

Have you never heard the phrase "innocent until proven guilty in a court of law"? Please explain the meaning of that quote, in your own words. Spelling, proper capitalization, punctuation, grammar, and sentence structure all count.


----------



## Loachman (27 Jan 2013)

Container said:
			
		

> Police officers have to point guns at people all the time 6V666.



During my time at 427 Squadron in the early eighties, an MP actually shot and wounded an officer from 2 RCHA at the entrance to that Officer's PMQ.

The MP was not charged.

The Officer was.


----------



## Container (27 Jan 2013)

Loachman said:
			
		

> During my time at 427 Squadron in the early eighties, an MP actually shot and wounded an officer from 2 RCHA at the entrance to that Officer's PMQ.
> 
> The MP was not charged.
> 
> The Officer was.



That sounds like an interesting story.


----------



## JorgSlice (28 Jan 2013)

Even as a Peace Officer, I had smashed a car window to rescue an unconscious woman in medical distress... I got pulled up on "The Board" because apparently someone thought I had broken into the car and attacked the woman.

The public only report what they can see, and more often then not it sounds much worse than it is.
Let Due Process take its course.


----------



## FJAG (28 Jan 2013)

Loachman said:
			
		

> During my time at 427 Squadron in the early eighties, an MP actually shot and wounded an officer from 2 RCHA at the entrance to that Officer's PMQ.
> 
> The MP was not charged.
> 
> The Officer was.



As an old 2 RCHAer I have to admit that quote got my nosy busybody sense interested. Is there more to that story?

Feel free to pm me if you don't want to put it out in the public forum.


----------



## jollyjacktar (28 Jan 2013)

Container said:
			
		

> That sounds like an interesting story.


If it's whom I think it is, he was my MCpl in Shearwater.  And yes, his story was interesting.


----------

